
Being spun right 'round (like a record) - victorvation
http://rachelbythebay.com/w/2018/02/26/frame/
======
a-dub
This makes perfect sense to me. It's about organizational culture and
differing fundamental approaches. People may agree on long term goals but have
fundamentally different approaches.

Seeing eye to eye requires concessions on both sides, but one should carefully
consider whether the "other" philosophies are philosophies that one wishes to
ultimately adopt. If no, then move on.

Don't try to stop the disc unilaterally though, regardless of how good
intentions may be. The inertia is strong, you're not accustomed to the
spinning and you'll probably just end up throwing up.

------
gumby
This problem lead to the development of General Relativity.

It was a bit of a problem for newtonian mechanics (
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bucket_argument](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bucket_argument)
) which Einstein was able to solve:
[https://books.google.com/books?id=qszDAgAAQBAJ&pg=PA114](https://books.google.com/books?id=qszDAgAAQBAJ&pg=PA114)
(unfortunately I don't know how to select or copy/paste from google book; read
the two paragraphs that begin "Does this permit..."

------
zawerf
The article is describing the Coriolis Effect which is a lot easier to
understand with a quick video:
[https://youtu.be/dt_XJp77-mk?t=50](https://youtu.be/dt_XJp77-mk?t=50)

~~~
Wile_E_Quixote
Sure, the article describes the Coriolis Effect. But only as a part of a
larger narrative analogy describing how two groups of people can each be
entirely convinced that they are right and that the other group is delusional.
Each group has a different frame of reference.

My best summary: In order to understand the conclusions of another group of
people, one must first be willing to experience the world as they do.

------
p4lindromica
I find this article to be about seeking breadth of experience in order to
build empathy and problem solving skills. These can make one more effective in
more areas than engineering.

------
byron_fast
The article is describing "X", where X is a Javascript library, a programming
language, or any somewhat difficult knowledge that requires a permanent switch
of your default viewpoint.

